# People keep telling me she is weird...



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

My 17 week old pup has been so easy to train, people think she is weird. LOL.

From the first week she was sitting, giving paw, rolling over, playing dead, etc.

In the past two weeks I have taught her to "wait". When I feed her she sits and waits for me to put it down and then for my command to eat. I can put a treat on each paw and her nose and she will wait. I can actually throw a treat or ball and she waits...

People keep telling me she is a strange dog...but is it just the breed?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a good girl, Layla!! You've got a smarty pants!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing like having to opposite types of dogs. Bless you!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

She is certainly not "weird!"

We all think our goldens are "amazing, special, ahead of the curve, smarter"... because they are!!! Little Layla sounds like she is right on par to be a an upstanding Golden!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are just jealous!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think they're jealous too! Layla sounds very talented.  I've gotten to where I can put treats on Flora's paws, but I tried putting one on her snout today and she wouldn't have it. Layla's a smartypants!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Not werid at all Shelley was the same within a week she knew sit,drop,stay from about 5ft away,come,wait for her dinner. I'm not the person who likes to train tricks but Shelley will balance a biscuit on her nose and not touch it till you say so. I can now walk about 20ft away with her in sit/stay or drop/stay i don't like to make them stay for to long as they get bored. Goldens are fast learners but you must keep the training up to them till the day they are gone.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

either she's very smart or you're a very good trainer, or both; nothin' weird about that


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not surprised at all. My second Golden, Nikita, who I 'rescued' from a pet store as a puppy, was seemingly born trained.

She never had a single minute of leash training, yet she healed absolutely perfectly. She stayed in place, sat when I stopped, always stayed on the same side, etc... She was a pretty good stayer too, but could use a bit of help in that department.

She is the only dog I never bothered to try to break from jumping up. It seemed she knew her paws could hurt, so when she jumped up she would curl her paws back and the only thing that ever touched your chest was the tops of her fore-arms.

And she absolutely loved to dance


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

They just wish their dogs were that weird too. Good girl Layla.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

my one year old is that way!! Rooney, he lives with my mom, but he will stay right with you without a leash, and always has since the begining, he is calm, he has never jumped....he stays right by you on a leash and always has. Been like this since he was little


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucky lucky you  She is ADORABLE by the way, I love her pretty and very friendly face


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Both of my boys trained extremely early. I think it's their nature. Ike has forgotten a few tricks and commands that he knew when he was very young. Probably because I didn't continue to use them. He used to wipe his own feet before coming in. I'd say "wipe, wipe, wipe" and he's do each foot. If I say that now, he holds his paw up to me for me to wipe them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka and Gunner were and are both that way. They are from the same gene pool. : )
My friends who have other breeds can't believe Gunner just runs happily out to the kitchen to get his hypthyroid pill and then holds his head up for his uveitis eye drops. He's my sweetie.

We have had goldens that were much more stubborn and feisty. Max was. But he grew up to be a dream dog so it all works out. : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not weird at all...... just a beautiful genius !!!!!!!! Like others have said, they sound jealous to me.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's just Golden + good positive training. People think well trained dogs are "weird" because they haven't put in the time and the effort to learn how to train well and follow through on it. Keep it up and people will think you're Dr. Dolittle.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it's great that you challenge her at such a young age. So many people are afraid to do that. Awesome work, Layla!


----------

